#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Help finding a hotel in PP?

## Lostandfound

Hi, I'm travelling to Phnom Penh with a friend later this week.

Whilst Id prefer to crash at an international tytpe hotel or smart guesthouse with pool etc, my pal needs a more monger friendly pad.

Can anyone recommend a smart hotel that won't object to three girls being entertained in the room each night (assuming he's got the stamina  :St George: ).

Flamingo came up - but it looks like a cross between a wedding cake and a brothel. 

Thanks!!

----------


## Lostandfound

^budget up to 100 us be OK - only there  a couple of nights

----------


## dirtydog

TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum Cambodia Guesthouses Phnom Penh

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Flamingo came up - but it looks like a cross between a wedding cake and a brothel.


so you want an hotel that doesn't object to inroom orgies or some classy overpriced five stars for NGO whales ? You won't find anything better than Flamingo , if you don't believe me just go to look how Walkabout rooms look like

----------


## Lostandfound

> Originally Posted by Lostandfound
> 
> Flamingo came up - but it looks like a cross between a wedding cake and a brothel.
> 
> 
> so you want an hotel that doesn't object to inroom orgies or some classy overpriced five stars for NGO whales ? You won't find anything better than Flamingo , if you don't believe me just go to look how Walkabout rooms look like


What I'd like is a classy five star place with in house cocktail bar, spa, room service, 50m lap pool (hell, a whole "water sports" department be good) - where the staff are all hand picked and available too. Surely not asking too much?  :mid:  

Thanks for the advice!

We've booked the Flamingo. I'll take some pics and report back.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Cambodiana Hotel

----------


## Lostandfound

> TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum Cambodia Guesthouses Phnom Penh


Thanks for all the help!

----------


## Lostandfound

Flamingo was a bit rough. They also objected to said mate bringing eight girls back. He's been having gf problems at home.....

Ended up at Lux hotel. Down near river and close to a few bars. Paddy Rice bar opposite good for breakfast too.

----------


## The Muffinman

Only 8?

Your mate's a lightweight. :Smile:

----------


## Lostandfound

Not at all. Just his eyes are bigger than his wallet.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> They also objected to said mate bringing eight girls back


Nowadays is already a hard task to find a single decent skank at nearby Walkabout and your friend picked up 8 of them ? He must be seriously eye troubled !

----------


## Lostandfound

You have a point. He was wearing beer and sambuca goggles.

----------


## Feticheur

I think street 172 is pretty good at the moment. Superstar, Hometown hotel amd silver river are pretty good value

----------


## Phuketrichard

i stay at the hometown on street 172 ( booked in the 31st this month)
$18 ask for a room on the first or 2nd floor with window facing the back,
all u need,  Many of the rooms have a Queen bed and a single so he can switch off.  Plenty of others on that street as well $15-25.

----------

